# Photoshop CS2 not responding



## Erikad (Jul 17, 2009)

I have just got a new Laptop - HP CompaQ Presario CQ61 and yesterday tried to install Photoshop CS2 on it. For some unknown reason, Photoshop Image Ready (which comes with Photoshop) works properly, whilst when i load Photoshop, once the window is opened and i move the cursor to start working, it just freezes and gets to Not Responding.

Have uninstalled it and re-installed and the same thing happens. Does anyone know what this problem might be ?? Is it a problem with my laptop or is something missing from my software ?? Have installed myself Photoshop on my desktop pc, and never had this kind of problem.

Can someone help please ??? 
Thanks a lot
Erika


----------



## rhythmicdias (Mar 10, 2008)

not quite sure if CS2 works on Vista, if not it should have alert you before installing..:4-dontkno

Try this out to see if this works (assuming you can access file menu in photoshop), if this is related to memory issue.
(below is from Adobe.com)
To set the scratch disk: 
Choose Edit > Preferences > Performance. 
Select the Active? box for each hard disk you want to contain a scratch disk. 
Note: Unless you have a drive that has considerable space open, and is defragmented regularly, choose more than one drive, if one or more is available. 
Click OK. 
Restart Photoshop. 

If not able to access file menu, my workaround would be to copy the contents of this following folder from your Desktop to the same location on your laptop and give it a try. The folder to be copied is "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS3" which stores your editing history etc., etc., Just give it a try and see.


----------



## Erikad (Jul 17, 2009)

It is not possible to access the file menu, since as soon as you move the mouse over the menu in photoshop, it freezes to Not Responding. It seems as though the communication between the command as to mouse or keyboard is not working properly. What is funny is that Adobe Image Ready (which comes with CS2 and therefore the installation is the same one) is working properly and does not freeze at all!!!

Also tried to find the location you mentioned in my desktop, but we didn't any folder with that name!!

Since image ready is working and Photoshop not (and they are the same program software), is it possible that there is something in my laptop that is creating a conflict with photoshop ???

Any help will be greatly appreciated
Thanks again so much for your help


----------

